# Tye Dye's Big Adventure!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Those of you who remember us know that we settle for nothing less than the best when it comes to fishing and backcountry skiing. This epic adventure was no different.

We drove down to Beaver Utah to take on the Tushar Mountain Range on April 10th. According to the snow forecast there was to be 3 to 5 feet of new snow! We were up at 4am and out the door. With all the snowy views for 199 miles it was hard not pee my pants in excitement!


We arrived in Beaver early and drove up the canyon with a friend who met us down there at the Super 8 motel. Looking at the snowy river it had 1 to 2 foot drifts on the rocks. As we got higher to Puffer Lake the wind had removed all the new snow. There was a shocking 1/2inch of new snow on Puffer Lake. It was blowing 55 mph so I think the snow left for a night in Las Vegas!


Looking at Puffer Lake we noticed for once it was finally ice fishable! Good thing I brought my ice auger!!!! We decided to get after the snow with the skis as the wind was not ideal for ice fishing at all. While skinning across the shoreline I was knocked down by one gust that caught me off gaurd. :shock: 

Oh well it is a 5 day trip so there would be plenty of time to harass the fish in Puffer Lake on this trip.

Snuck in a lap before ascending Lake Peak.

Barry skiing with Lake Peak (the next objective) in the background........

Then Lake Peak........... 





Piute Res....................


And then I took Barry for a "ski school lesson" on the canvas............






The walk back around Puffer Lake




Lake Peak from the Winter Lot of Puffer Lake at the end of the day...........



We then spotted a rainbow stain in the clouds.........


Sure enough off the side of the road in Beaver Canyon stood something that looked tastey!



Day 2
We decided that due to the weather it was time to take on our favorite hole near minersville. We arrived below the dam of minersville at 9am. With a sprinkle of rain here and there the cameras needed to remain in the car. We noticed this time the pool was quiet and there was not much of an outflow as last year. With fly rods in hand we were determined to get into the brutes. 


My twin was the 1st to hook into a smll mouth bass at 10 inches, not enough to bother with getting the camera. I tried to get attention from the trout but somehow I failed to hook up on the only two hits on my emerger. Finally I caved in and threw every spinner bait I had. My white strike king spinnerbait brought a few smaller bass in for school but just like little kid I know, they could not pay attention for long. I got desperate and threw senkos, baits, etc. and by noon I had enough of that!

We decided to rescue our buddy barry from his soap operas and aim for Lake Peak's Couliour. Upon arrival we noted that the shore ice looked significantly grayish. While approching the inlet I saw a ripple of a fish darting for safety. Right then I knew my dream of ice fishing puffer lake was over. 






Meanwhile I was the 1st to hit Lake Peak's southwest coulior with reckless abandonment. Despite the super rocky entrance on steep slopes and the rocky exit we survived the "no fall zones" and returned to the exit gulch. 





It was in this area where EvilTyeDyeTwin was behind us. Barry and I skied over the waterfall but when ETDT went over it he sort of slipped his bad knee and heard a pop.


He felt fine and Barry and I decided to drink some beer under the line we just skied.




Day 3
With another friend from SLC joining us for a day trip we promised him Mt. Holly, the gem of the Tushar Mountain Range. We climbed up in epic fashoin and took in the views!





Then it was reward time for me!!!! 




Then Barry.......


Then Ron the splitboarder..........




At last we were at the car again...........



After a "car lap" from the Tushar Ridge we soaked in the views from Merchant Valley and decided to not bust out the rods at the Merchant Valley dam. It was too muddy and half covered in ice.




So we hit up Little Res. Scenic as it may be it just turned into a skunking. Somehow I think the small beavers spooked the fish. Never can get enough of that view though! Being with out fish meat for dinner we ate at Marias Mexican Resturant.


Day 4 
We arrived at Puffer Lake with rods in Hand but the winds were outrageous. It was just too windy to get an accurate cast. I did get close to the water's edge and dispite the ripples of fish fleaing I managed to see one brook trout sitting there, just taunting me. It was shortly after Evil TDT complained of knee pain. Sure enough he was out for the day.

Barry carries lip balm with that has the same name as his last name.......

So barry and I decided to summit Lake Peak 


and ski The Canvas without him. 




With one last car lap from the Tushar Ridge to Puffer Lake I felt ambivolnce. On the one hand I felt one with the Tushars, on the other hand I knew a "pop followed knee pain" was a trip ender for sure.

We returned to the Motel to speak with ETDT. His trip was over and we were to leave in the morning. I needed some time to think so I went to Beaver Canyon to fish and forget about life for a minute. 


Sure enough after being hell bent on getting a fish I hooked up with Beaver River Brown Trout.

I was lucky enough to hook into another brown but quickly lost him. 
With only an hour to drive and fish it was not long before the darkness became the signal of the end. 

Day 5
It was on like Donkey Kong. We were gonna go from water hole to water hole looking for a fish to fight. Of course my obsession with Northern Pike lead my driving hands to Redmond Res.

Redmond Res. - We arrived at Redmond with up-lifted spirits. I threw my pike lure collection all the while looking like a kid at christmas just waiting for the strike. I threw spinner baits, fish imitating lures, etc. only to foul hook a red and white dare-devil spoon in the last 30 mins I was there. I thought that was the last piece of the puzzle to getting a pike at Redmond. But it was not to be so, I left defeated.

Sort of surprising how Utah Lake-ish/Cutler-ish Redmond really looks like!


Nine Mile Res. - With many un-happy anglers about we decided a quicky was in order. We tossed lures and flies for 30mins and left with everyone else.


6 Mile Creek - Noted the forest service sign. Always wanted to see the terrain up there for future ski trips. Decided the creek should be given a chance. Low and behold it was a skunk again for us.


Palisades - We made our way to the dam and started up the same routine. Saw a guy with powerbait get a fish. My twin had a few bites on a brown tube jigs. After 45 mins we had enough of this routine.


We were going to stop and cast at Yuba but Evil TDT's knee was getting worse. He saw the doctor on Monday. One MRI later and his former surgeon came in personally to read the results. There is a tear in his meniscus which can resolve in 3 weeks or it will need surgery and a 3 month recovery.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quite the trip guys. Great pics also. Sorry the fishing wasn't better, but looks like it didn't damper the fun times.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm aghast!!!! You guys are big time DUDES!  See my pm.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice thread and great trip, thanks for sharing. skeet


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

brookieguy1 said:


> Quite the trip guys. Great pics also. Sorry the fishing wasn't better, but looks like it didn't damper the fun times.


Yeah 168 fish last year and this year just 2? Fishing sure can be fickle. I think all in all it was an excellent trip besides the knee issue for ETDT. It tainted the memory of the trip a bit.


----------

